

Mark Cuban's terrible idea - awicklander
http://www.projectidealism.com/2011/08/mark-cubans-terrible-idea.html

======
IanDrake
I have to agree with this post. Mark is a really smart guy, but I'm not sure
his idea is practical from an implementation point of view nor would it have
the desired effect.

I would say, given the value of LinkedIn shares right now (P/E over 300),
there is more capital available than there are good people and businesses
worth funding.

Honestly, I think we're being crushed by regulation or in some cases paralyzed
the fear of it. We've gone from a nation of do-ers to a nation of let me check
with my lawyer first.

There are laws preventing regular people from investing in non-public
companies, laws preventing competition in markets, laws making it difficult to
hire/fire employees, etc...

------
wccrawford
Propping up the old guard is rarely good for the common man. It can hold off
chaos for a short while, but the longer you do it, the worse things get. It
should be a means to an end, not an end in itself.

I think our country has forgotten how to think long-term. Our constitution was
obviously written by long-thinkers. It's remarkably sound. Unfortunately, they
expected people would continue to think long-term, and that hasn't happened.
They even put in a ton of checks and balances to make sure things got done,
and we've systematically overridden them for short-term gains and
'emergencies' that never go away.

------
test745
I don't understand. It's better to save jobs than to create them. It's better
to dig a hole with 100 shovels than with 10000 spoons. It's better to dig a
hole with 1 excavator than with 100 shovels.

